# Helena, MT



## kaupisch (Feb 25, 2012)

If you are interested in D&D 4e or next, classic battletech or other, let me know. I have a small group right now that plays 4e and we are looking for a few more.


----------



## Saber6 (Feb 26, 2012)

Have you posted on Montanagamers.org?


----------



## kaupisch (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, very cool


----------

